# 1 week critter gitter!



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i just spent the past seven days of my Christmas break up at my girlfriend's parents farm. 7 days, 10 traps, 6 snares, 19 animals caught. i consider myself to be a water trapper and i've never spent a whole lot of time on land. this is my first genuine attempt at canids and i think i did very well. i ended up with 2 coyote, 6 fox, 7 ****, and 4 jackrabbits. i set all of my snares blind, mostly at fence undercrossings. i used a mix of dirthole and cubby sets with my footholds, alternating between jackrabbit chunks and Caven's 'Gusto' call lure. i had 4 misses with my footholds, and i'm sure they were all coyote misses. get this, i didn't have a single dyed or waxed trap. i can only imagine what my catch could have been had i taken the time to wax my traps. i left there with my girlfriend's dad practically begging me to come back next chance i get. after i was done he said that this was the first time in about a decade that the problems he's had with losing sheep to predators has stopped.


----------



## bud24 (Feb 24, 2009)

and to think people make a living doing predator control, wildlife removal.... hmmm... check out my website :
www.budswildlilferemoval.com


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

bad link there Bud. 
where at in southern MN?

xdeano


----------

